# I'm as happy as a tornado in a trailer park!



## partsguy (May 24, 2010)

Today is the day! My speedometer has arrived! It fits, has all the hardware, era correct for my 1963 Huffy, and just like the bike LOW MILES! Only 41.6! :eek: The only thing is, is that it's not a Huffy one, but since one couldn't be found, this was my best bet. It matches, and looks like it came with the bike. I was going for a speedometer that had about as many miles as my Huffy has (guestimating), and I think it hits the nail on the head! Just in time for our Cycling Merit Badge trips this weekend!


----------



## davestephie (Aug 23, 2014)

*Huffy Eldorado*

Hi!  Another member referred me to you.  And I apologize if this is an incorrect way to contact you, but I am a first-time bike restorer and I have a 1960's Huffy Eldorado (women's).  I am looking for the headlight that attaches to the tank of this bike.  Is there a possibility you have one?  Thanks!!


----------

